# Last Pawpaw for this year (pics)



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

This is the final pawpaw that fell off my trees, there has always been a lot of interest in pawpaws, so i thought I'd take a couple pictures. In the first picture, its sitting on a dollar bill so you can see about what size they are. The second picture, not very clear I'm afraid, is after I cut it open. There are several large black seeds, about the size of a kidney bean, you dig them out and lose as little fruit as possible. all the rest is yellow/orange, just scoop it out and eat it, it taste like and has the texture of vanilla custard. Some people think its more like banana custard. The time honored method from my childhood, turn the skin inside out and eat the fruit off the skin. It's mushy so either wash your face, or you'll have to explain why you didn't bring some in!!!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Have you ever tried growing the seeds? I saved all the seed from the pawpaws I bought and am going to try to grow my own trees. (I know I'll probably be dead before they are big enough to bear fruit but oh well....)


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

No, I never tried any kind of trees from seeds, I'd expect it might take 10 years or more to get any fruit from one though.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

You can order paw paw trees from Stark Bros. nursery.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

There are some paw-paw's that grow behind the house. I enjoy them every year. I know the deer and raccoons do also. Last weekend I planted about 2 dozen of the paw=paw seeds in the forest loam. Hopefully, in a few years we'll have a new stand of fruit producing trees.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

We planted 3 this year. only one we know made it. One died and one who knows.


----------



## SQHunterGray (Oct 21, 2008)

I miss pawpaws....Don't have 'em where I live now. Possums will hammer those!


-Marc


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

www.hort.purdue.edu/ext/HO-220.pdf

Remember the cold conditioning and plant them in a protected area. Near a fence row with honeysuckle vine shade for most of the day, until they are large enough to transplant.

Purdue goes into great detail on growing them.


----------

